# Qt Build Suite (Qbs) FreeBSD 10.1



## pilot12 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi, iI installed qt5-core and qmake5 from ports, and try to build qbs v1.4.0 from source (https://github.com/qtproject/qt-labs-qbs). And when iI invoke gmake iI get some errors:

```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQt5Script
clang++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)

qmake --version
QMake version 3.0
Using Qt version 5.4.1 in /usr/local/lib
```

But in /usr/local/lib:

```
$ ls /usr/local/lib | grep -i qt5script
libQt5Script.prl
libQt5Script.so
libQt5Script.so.5
libQt5Script.so.5.4
libQt5Script.so.5.4.1
libQt5ScriptTools.prl
libQt5ScriptTools.so
libQt5ScriptTools.so.5
libQt5ScriptTools.so.5.4
libQt5ScriptTools.so.5.4.1
```

FreeBSD 10.1

Could you help me?


----------



## acheron (Jul 24, 2015)

I was able to build it on CURRENT with this Makefile (it is not complete):

```
PORTNAME=       qt-labs-qbs
DISTVERSION=    1.4
CATEGORIES=     sysutils
MASTER_SITES=   GH:qt-labs-qbs
PKGNAMEPREFIX=  qt5-

MAINTAINER=     kde@FreeBSD.org
COMMENT=        Qt Build Suite

USE_QT5=        core script concurrent
USES=           qmake

USE_GITHUB=     yes
GH_ACCOUNT=     qtproject
GH_PROJECT=     qt-labs-qbs
GH_COMMIT=      b24c37c

HAS_CONFIGURE=  yes

do-configure:
        @cd ${WRKSRC} && ${SETENV} ${CONFIGURE_ENV} \
                ${QMAKE} ${QMAKEFLAGS} PREFIX=${PREFIX} qbs.pro

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```


----------

